# my newest vid



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

click here


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that was a pretty cool video! Did you edit it yourself? I liked those salamanders.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

nice vid


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow that was a pretty cool video! Did you edit it yourself? I liked those salamanders.


 yer I edited it myself


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

for those wanting ID's:








Tyre-track eel









Featherfin catfish









Bristlenose pleco









Hoplo catfish









Red Belly Piranha









Cardinal Tetras









Pepper Corydoras









Algea Shrimp









some species of long-nosed spotty corydoras









Corydoras oiapoquensis


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Snail









Senegal bichir









Chinese firebelly newt









Spannish Ribbed newt









Spotted Salamander









Plattys









African Clawed Frog


----------



## GloomCookie (Dec 30, 2003)

nice vid innes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that is a good vid you have some nice lookin animals there


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

innes i love your odd ball fish , dude could i keep , 2 african clawed frogs and one of those birchirs in a 5 gal for a long time???maybe some cardinal tetras ????


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for those ids too! That answered some of my questions.:nod:


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

love the vid! those are some cool newts and salamanders! the time lapse thing was cool too!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

the tyre track eel, is crazy! who big does he grow to?


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice one innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

micus said:


> innes i love your odd ball fish , dude could i keep , 2 african clawed frogs and one of those birchirs in a 5 gal for a long time???maybe some cardinal tetras ????


 lol no









tyre-track eels can get 70cm, also the frogs would want more space than 5g, you could however put african dwarf frogs and a couple of kuhli loaches in a 5 gallon


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

Very nice Vid!
I should do one with all my critters exposed!

Sometime maybe!

Your vid gave me an idea:
I'll add fire bellied newts to my 10g with my cardianl tetras, blue tetras and my platys.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pmGFK said:


> Very nice Vid!
> I should do one with all my critters exposed!
> 
> Sometime maybe!
> ...


 newts are not tropical


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

Ok then... I don't know those kind of animals very well...
Are they living only in water?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pmGFK said:


> Ok then... I don't know those kind of animals very well...
> Are they living only in water?


 the newts that I keep do not have a land area, some require it.


----------

